# Attic Ladder that fits 21 by 27 inch opening?



## natethegreat (Apr 2, 2012)

I need an attic ladder that will fit any opening or one that is made to fit an opening that is 21 inches by 27 inches. I don't think this is a very typical opening size, so I'm having trouble finding an attic ladder.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Build one.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.calvertusa.com/id30.html


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

That's one, but they are expensive. Check out Werners telescoping aluminum ladder. Fits a small opening and takes up little space.


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

THe bigger question is why is your opening so small? 

Unless you have all kinds of structure in the way , you can enlarge the opening. Most times the opening is constructed between the attic joists, with a couple 2x4 spanning the joists to make a rectangular opening. 

Before you start, check to see that you have enough room in the attic to enlarge the opening, determine where you want the opening to be so that you know the location where you will be stepping up into the attic (need head clearance, room to step into, etc.), and check to see that you will have enough room for the ladder to unfold and touch the floor, and that you can easily get onto the ladder once it is open (enough clearance from a wall, etc.)

You can leave one of these 2x4 in place to form one end of your opening, but you will have to remove and replace the other one. You may have to move some insulation before you do this, and you will want to put a tarp on the floor to catch the debris. You will make lots of dust too, so prepare for that. 

There are lots of DIY instructions out there to show you how to enlarge the opening. WIth basic DIY skills, it's not that hard. 

Then you can use whatever ladder will fit in your new opening..


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

M3 Pete, you want to talk about a small scuttle. Mine is aprx. 16x18, so I can see how the OP is that small.

nathanleg, 18x24 is the min. for the Werner telescoping ladder. How far is it from floor to ceiling? If only 8 feet, stick with a regular ladder. If over 9'-10", you will need a taller ladder, due to the telescoping are not made for anything higher than 9'-10". http://us.wernerco.com/attic-ladders/products-overview/aa-series-microsite


----------

